# moving fry



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

As some of you may know, our convicts had babies. Most of the fry are about 1/2 inch now, and are eating great, and swimming great. Mom & dad are still protecting them, but the female is beginning to show her colors again, so I'm getting worried. Is this a sign she is ready to breed again? Should we remove the babies from the tank?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

anyone? maybe i should just move them?


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm not familiar with Convict love, but if the fry are 1/2" and doing great, I doubt you would hurt anything by moving them.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks. im currently acclimating them so i'll let you now how it goes!


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

i dont know alot about convicts


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow Carlton, Great post! 


FF, Go ahead and move the fry, what i try to do is into 10g or 20L i fill up as much as i can with the tank water they were in previously. All do fine then.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree it won't hurt to take them. If the fry stop obeying the parents, stop schooling and go everywhere in the tank, its past time to take them or move the parents.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, Id say move them too.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

The best time to move cichlid fry is just after they become free swimming. They are still together in a tight "ball". After that they tend to start spreading all over the tank. While they are still in a ball, it's easy to syphon them into a bucket for transfer to a new tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, they've already been moved and became well um..you know food


----------

